# 2011 versa S fog lights



## billyfrazier (Apr 18, 2008)

i want to put fog lights on my new versa(had to buy after totalling my altima) ive seen on sights that the car is prewired,then other sights say its not,and there seems to be no oem from nissan for the S model,im confused,i want to put aftermarket ones in(walmart,autozone ect) but still buy the right headlight switch from the dealer-any help would be greatly appreciated,ive used a flashlight to look for the wiring harness,its suppsed to be taped inside the front under the headlight assby,but i dont see it-also any advice on how to cut out the circles on the existing black pop out covers,i have no saws or dremmell,does not have to be perfect-help my fello versa friends


----------



## mynissanversa07 (May 13, 2011)

*2007 Versa Fog lights*

I can only speak for a 2007 Versa SL sedan which I just added fog lights to but there may be something here that will apply to a 2011. You can pop the fog light covers from the outside with a plastic blade. Don't use metal or it may scratch the paint on your car. Each cover has four clips holding it in place. You should see a housing where the lights slide in. The wiring should be hanging down in the same vicinity. It will probably be taped so you may need to remove the tape to give yourself some slack for connecting the lights. If you can't get to the wiring from the front, you may need to go through the bottom of the car. Some people remove the bumper entirely but I removed some screws from the bottom panels to access the fog light area. I looked at the aftermarket lights at Wal-Mart, O'Reilly's and the Auto Zone. Most of these lights were "for off road use only" or "bling" so you need to read the fine print on the box to make sure you purchase the right type of light. I purchased Nissan OEM lights online and they ran me around 100 bucks for the pair. They are DOT approved and you can change the bulb easily. If you're already pre-wired, you need only the lights and possibly a switch.

I used a Dremel with a cutting attachment to cut out the holes in the light covers, then sanded around the edges with 120 grit fine sandpaper. You can buy "fog light ready" with the holes cut out but they are expensive and this step was relatively easy.

Once you have the lights simply slide them into the housing and connect the wiring to the socket on each light. Again, you may need to do this underneath the car. Once you're finished with the connections you can move to the switch.

I thought that the switch that came standard with my car would work the fog lights but it didn't even though there is a fog light emblem on it. I ordered a switch online to replace the existing one. You want to purchase a switch w/fog lights. I spent around 75 bucks from an online store for the switch. The Nissan part no. is 25540 but I don't know if it's the same for a 2011.

Unlock the steering column and remove the three screws holding the two covers in place on either side of the steering column. You will also need to remove the plastic ignition ring. This will give you access to the switch which is actually the turn signal/headlight arm. Press the two clips holding the switch in place and remove it. Reverse the procedure to install the new switch. You know the switch is installed correctly when you hear it make a "click." 

You should be finished after this step. The fog lights work only when the low beam of your headlights is on. They will not work with the high beams on or on their own.

Altogether I spent around $175 to install fog lights on my 2007 Versa SL sedan. You can spend less if you purchase after market lights but unless you're familiar with automobile wiring you may run into a difficult installation. You can also spend more to have it done at the dealership.

Hope this helps some.


----------

